# Ibrahimovic allontana il bambino "raccomandato". Video.



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2016)

Nel tunnel che porta al campo, poco prima del match tra Saint Etienn e PSG, un padre ha cercato di avvicinare il proprio figlio a Zlatan Ibrahimovic, in modo da farlo entrare in campo assieme al campione svedese. In questo modo, però, ha scalzato la posizione di un altro bambino che era già vicino a Ibra.
Lo svedese non ci ha pensato due volte, ha fatto riavvicinare il bambino che era stato spostato (con cui poi ha scherzato), e ha allontanato, delicatamente ma con un espressione emblematica, il bambino che occupava "abusivamente" il posto accanto a lui.
Niente favoritismi.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## mefisto94 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Ahah che tipo.

Ha fatto bene, se le cose stanno veramente così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Uomini come quel baffo lì (che per altro alla sua età spero fosse il nonno del bambino) dovrebbero solo vergognarsi..che figura meschina...Bravissimo Ibra a rimettere le cose a posto..altri campioni non avrebbero avuto la delicatezza di dare peso a quel gesto..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2016)

Giusto così.


----------



## Il Genio (5 Febbraio 2016)

Mi spiace solo per il secondo bambino, perchè i bambini comunque ci rimangono male e non capiscono e in secondo luogo perchè avere un parente così...


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Ibra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Febbraio 2016)

Ibra è dio.


----------



## Torros (5 Febbraio 2016)

mah, ci sarebbero anche modi più delicati che mettere da parte con la mano l'altro bimbo.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Dispiace per il.bimbo perché la colpa non era sua, l'unico ad avere colpe é il padre, ha tentato di scavalcare un bambino e fatto avere una delusione a suo figlio


----------



## Torros (5 Febbraio 2016)

quello sarà il nonno..


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Mi spiace solo per il secondo bambino, perchè i bambini comunque ci rimangono male e non capiscono e in secondo luogo perchè avere un parente così...


Esatto... sembra tristissimo, poverino


----------



## Serginho (6 Febbraio 2016)

Che brutta figura per il nonno


----------

